# Little Princess



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

awww look at our little princess!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, how precious. I love her coloring. Is she the only female??


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Yup, she was the first born of the litter and the only female. She has 7 brothers .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

She is so adorable, can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Congratulations! Which breeder are you getting her from?


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a real cutie and that picture of her playing football with her brothers is so sweet.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

oh,so precious!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a cutie :


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Awww...puppies!!!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Can't wait till we can take her home, time needs to go by faster


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Which breeder did you end up going with? I swear I thought it was just last week you were asking for breeders?
She is just totally precious!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh No!!!! 3 weeks old and already wrapped in a purple boa!!! I'm gettin' the feeling somebodys gonna be spoiled!!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

We found a breeder in the city we are moving to that coincidently had puppies , and yes she is going to be a spoiled girl lol


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awwww  precious lil Princess!!!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Sleeping with brothers


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How Cute!!!!!!!!! : )


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You must be chomping at the bit to bring the little girl home so you can spoil her rotten. What a little cutie. I'm looking forward to watching this one grow up here on the forum.


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Saw her again tonight she is really growing! She is walking now kind've wobbly still hehe. Oct 11th, can't wait to bring her home!!


----------



## princessgolden (Aug 11, 2008)

There's a week 4 picture of her  Americangolden and I got to go see her again tonight!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Yup she is really growing fast!


----------



## americangolden (Aug 11, 2008)

Added a bunch of pictures of her and week 5 pictures when we saw her last night. She is really growing up . So excited when we can take her home!

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/album.php?albumid=258


----------

